# 1915  and 1941 Machineries Handbook



## Tin Falcon (May 10, 2009)

PDF on Google books and oldie but goodie
Link

go to the gear symbol top right corner of page then to dowload PDF itwill ask for a verification then it will download. 
The above link is for the 1915 edition
the 1941 link is post 24 page 3.
Tin


----------



## rake60 (May 10, 2009)

That's Great Stuff!
I really enjoy reading the old thoughts and ideas.

Take a look at Page 1191 about shop floors.
*"Machine shop floors are commonly made of wood or concrete.
Probably there is no floor for the machine shop as good as one
made of selected hard maple, properly laid and supported, as it
wears smoothly and evenly." *

Rick


----------



## jerryc (Jun 18, 2009)

The old wooden floors were the best. They were not laid as planks. Large 12x12 beams were cut into short lengths and laid upright so you were walking on the end grain. Chips just pushed down into it. I worked in a shop with that just before OSHA came along with their grumpy inspectors. Federal regs weren't all bad, I remember 12 year old kids running turret lathes with big 4 jaw chucks.


----------



## phlegmatic (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry for relying to such old treads, but since most things here are old; Topics, engines, and I dare say most members!  I hope you can accept my inappropriateness!

I just want to ask if anyone can tell me more on how such floors were constructed. Where the built directly in the ground? Having endwood sticking up should possibly mean that they can stand more moisture from the ground???


----------



## Lew_Merrick_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

The old endgrain wooden floors were typically built up over a shiplap (T&G boarding run on a diagonal) base that was laid over rather large joists. Everett Tool & Die had such a floor as did the tooling shop at Grumman's Bethpage (NY) facility. They are much nicer on the feet than concrete.

Many, many years ago, I got to sit at a ASTME (now: SME) dinner between Leroy Grumman and Frank W. Jones.


----------



## cobra428 (Jan 14, 2010)

Lew_Merrick_PE
Where in the world are you? Long Island?

Tony


----------



## Lew_Merrick_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

jerryc  said:
			
		

> The old wooden floors were the best. They were not laid as planks. Large 12x12 beams were cut into short lengths and laid upright so you were walking on the end grain. Chips just pushed down into it. I worked in a shop with that just before OSHA came along with their grumpy inspectors. Federal regs weren't all bad, I remember 12 year old kids running turret lathes with big 4 jaw chucks.



Hey, (1) I started my apprenticeship when I was 13! That was one of the best things that ever happened to me. (2) I remember when it was almost a proof of experience to be missing a finger in a machine or wood shop. Complain all you want about OSHA (and we *all* have our "OSHA horror stories), but the *fact* is that they have made working in the trades safer and more productive!


----------



## Lew_Merrick_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

cobra428  said:
			
		

> Lew_Merrick_PE
> Where in the world are you? Long Island?



Tony, I am located just outside of Everett, WA. However, I have worked in every US State but Oklahoma as well as Canada, Germany, France, England, Nigeria, Zimbabwe-Rhodesia (which tells you how long ago that was), Mexico, Brazil, and Belize. I was working under a National Bureau of Standards contract doing work at Bethpage when I was invited (by Leroy) to the dinner in question.


----------



## cobra428 (Jan 14, 2010)

Lew_Merrick_PE,
Once you mentioned Bethpage and you have another town in your name Merrick. I taught you where near me. Well, your a bit to far to come over and borrow a cup of Dykem from :big:

Tony


----------



## Lew_Merrick_PE (Jan 14, 2010)

cobra428  said:
			
		

> Lew_Merrick_PE,
> Once you mentioned Bethpage and you have another town in your name Merrick. I taught you where near me. Well, your a bit to far to come over and borrow a cup of Dykem from :big:



Tony, Yeah, I made it from Seattle to Bethpage in 70 hours in January of 1984. I passed by (but not through) Merrick several times while working at Bethpage. I am there just often enough to forget that a "coffee regular" has cream and sugar in it.

I rarely use Dykem -- I learned to mix my own (prussian blue, japan driers, and acetone) as an apprentice. It gives a much darker coverage that is very, very thin and dries many times faster than Dykem. I was sent to the local industrial supply (1966) to buy a tube of prussian blue. One tube was $0.15 and a box of a dozen of tubes was $1. Yup, you guessed it, I bought a dozen (1 oz) tubes of prussian blue! I am willing to bet that half the tubes of prussian blue gathering dust in tool chests in western Washington are ones I have given away. I still had (the last time I had the correct box in my hands) *four* tubes left from that "purchase."


----------



## phlegmatic (Jan 20, 2010)

Where´s the PDF? I cant find any via that link? :-\


----------



## BigBore (Jan 20, 2010)

phlegmatic  said:
			
		

> Where´s the PDF? I cant find any via that link? :-\



Try this.

http://books.google.com/books?id=VkEYAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA1-PA1058&lpg=RA1-PA1058&dq=4+h+Machine+shop&source=bl&ots=WJs2now3S4&sig=96S7EJatPPywtSuZz0Km6nYQ8Fk&hl=en&ei=lPMGSrScF4KEtwf6u6WCBw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=8#v=onepage&q=4%20h%20Machine%20shop&f=false

Ed


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 20, 2010)

if you click on the first link there is a pdf tab up in the top right hand corner of the page right click on that and select save as. 
Tin


----------



## GordTopps (Jan 20, 2010)

I also am at a loss as to how to downoad this.
Tin, you say click on the first link, on my page the first link is = Technology & Engineering, is this the right one (it doesn't look like it to me).
Sorry for being such a dumbo.
Gordy


----------



## D.C.Clark (Jan 20, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> That's Great Stuff!
> I really enjoy reading the old thoughts and ideas.
> 
> Take a look at Page 1191 about shop floors.
> ...



I spent my career in the machine shop at NASA's Goddard Space Flight Center in Greenbelt, Maryland. It's one of NASA's largest, about 8000 square feet. The main floor is end grain hardwood blocks on a concrete slab. The blocks are around 6 to 8 inches square and 4 inches thick.

It's a nice floor, much less fatiguing to stand on than concrete -- easy to nail things down, or cut troughs for pipes and cables. One problem: several years ago we had some minor flooding over a weekend due to a burst water pipe. The blocks soaked up the water and expanded, in open spaces rising in igloo-like bubbles. Amazing sight. When the blocks dried out, they settled back down, and everything returned to normal.

David Clark in Southern Maryland, USA


----------



## phlegmatic (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks all, seems though we dont get the exact same page?! Never mind, ive got enough to read on this subject! ;D But thanks!


----------



## Loose nut (Jan 20, 2010)

Go to the Internet Archive, you can get a copy of the 15 edition there.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 15, 2010)

Went to http://www.archive.org/details/cu31924003638024 and downloaded a pdf, edition 15 came through.
Tin 
Dead link this one apparently removed from archive .org


----------



## dsquire (Apr 15, 2010)

Just a note to anyone that is interested in this book.

It is the 15th edition.

It was published in 1956.

It *is not *the 1915 edition.

I believe the first edition was probably published in 1914 as that is the first copywrite date in my 11th edition which was printed in 1942.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 15, 2010)

the first link in this post,written back in may , is to the 1915 edition on google books. The one on the internet archive posted by me today April 15, says 1914 but is the 15th ,1956 edition both are available to download
Tin


----------



## dsquire (Apr 15, 2010)

Tim

I guess I didn't read close enough and thought that I was getting the 1915 edition. I went back to the first post and tried the link there but I couldn't find a way to get the 1915 edition from there. I guess that I will just have to be satisfied with my 11th edition from 1942. Thanks for straightening me up on this Tim. 

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 16, 2010)

no sweat don we all scan and miss things sometimes I do it also. on the google page there is a "PDF" link in the upper right hand corner of the screen this may be hidden on some screens unless you scroll over .then if you click on the pdf it will open it or right clock thaen click on the save link as option . also google has added a type in the word you see human verification think. 
the one on internet achives is a better copy and a better fererence . I do like the old one for comparison historic value. 
Tin


----------



## ianjkirby (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi guys,
 I'm sure the info may be easily found if required, but just a snippet from me; my 6th edition is dated 1927. Courtesy of my dear old grandad, and it still has the price 7/6d written inside the front cover. Thats 75cents australian! I believe the current version, the 28th edition, sells for $282 australian, but it does include a cd-rom, so I guess that makes it good value!!?
Regards, Ian.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 9, 2012)

11th Edition 1941 now on archive .org

http://archive.org/details/MachinerysHandbook11th.Edition1941

just took a few minutes to look it over seems to be a very clean. I zoomed up to 400% some of the lines are wigly but thas seems to be a very readable copy.
Kudos to the scanner operator. 
some of the pages in the 1915 edition were real bad and much info unreadable. Math tables  but still if you scan a book do it right. 
Tin


----------

